# need new gearing



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a 2006 Dodge ram 1500 4 wheel drive 5.7 liter hemi, when I bought it, it had 17inch wheels with 245 bridgestone tires, last December I put a 6inch fabtec lift with 35inch nitto mud grapplers, it dropped my fuel mileage down to 11 MPG on a good day, has no get up and go like it used to, what would be a good gear ratio to go to, thanks!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would look into 3.73s if I used it on the road more then off. Lower if off road. Just my opinion.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Its my every day driver, its mostly setup for looks


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

What gears are in it now?

I would go with at least 4.10s if daily driver with empty weight but if you pull, say a camper or some other trailer with some weight to it, 4.56s to 4.88s would be the way to go. 4.10s go well with 33"-35s. 4.56 would work better if you do take it off road and/or most of your driving is stop and go because it would be easier for the truck to take off but you would loose some mpg's on the highway. 4.56 would be my choice!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have 4.10's (front & back) an a locker in the rear in my GMC. It has 9" of lift with 37 on 20 rim and it rides like a stock truck.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just trying to get better fuel mileage


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

got 4.88's in my Jeep with 36" Iroks, and I can smoke em with the stock 6 cyl... not sure how much different a truck needs to be geared.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have 4.56 on my newer f150 and can roast my 35's and still manage to get 15 mpg with my driving where as before I only got 11 on a good day and will also help on the tranny


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

do you plan on doing the work yourself? if so here's some good info for ya... I did mine in my Jeep...

http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/Gear_Setup/


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> do you plan on doing the work yourself? if so here's some good info for ya... I did mine in my Jeep...
> 
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/tech/billavista/Gear_Setup/


I wouldn't know where to start lol, I don't off road it other driving down dirt roads, I pull a trailer ssometimes with my bike on it, right now's it don't like pulling trailers to good, I can't tell its hard on the trany I have no clue what's in it right now


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about changing the gears in my 2wd Dodge.. I pull my Jeep behind it sometimes and it struggles to get it going.. it only has the 4.7L in it..


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Should say what ratio it has on the tag in the glove box
My 2wd dodge with v6 has 3.55s

I still say to go with 4.56!!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it expensive? ??


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It runs like $600 an axle for someone else to do it down here... it cost me $550 to do both axles myself...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

410 or 456. 456 if you do any towing. It will prolly be about a grand if you pay some one to do it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea mine was around 1200 for everything installed at a shop


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I feels your pain! I have an 03 dodge 4x4 with the hemi. 10.8 miles a gallon! Going with 4.56 gears my self in about a month or so. Early christmas present from me.lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas


----------

